# Charcoal question for anyone with a Masterbuilt 560



## Bigheaded (Mar 28, 2021)

So I know manufacturer claims are usually exaggerated, or outright lies.  MB says 12-15 hours of fuel time when fully loaded. I watched a YT video where they did 3-2-1 ribs, with 3 hours at 200 and 1 at 225 he was already needing to add more charcoal. I figured MB's 12-15 claim was way optimistic. But does 4 hours at basically 225 sound right for a load of briquette?  I was hoping MB's numbers weren't 66%+ off. I know a lot of people talk about how the Gravity's "eat up charcoal" Will I need more than a 20lb bag to do a 13'ish hour Brisket?  Based off what I saw in the 3-2-1 video I calculated I'd need like 40-45lb to do a cook that long, which doesn't seem possible.  Now I'm wondering if I'll be able to afford the charcoal to use the sucker lol. Or at least not be firing it up just to make 1 rack of ribs if it'll use an entire bag of Kingsford. The 2 reviews I found on Google that specifically mention time, one said 8 hours one said 10 hours with a full load of briquettes. 

I understand MB's 12-15 hours is quoted for lower temps, but 225's pretty damn low.  Are they basing that off 150f or something?


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 28, 2021)

Mine seems to use more charcoal now than when it was new, which was Dec 2020.
A full bin of Kingsford seems to last 6 to 8 hours but cook temp has an effect too.
Hotter (and I DO cook brisket :hot and fast") uses more fuel.
But I don't care how much fuel it burns, it's still the best money I've ever spent cooking tool wise.
I've got a small fleet of cookers that have been gathering  dust since I got mine.
In fact, with the price of properly seasoned oak (AND the difficulty finding same) the cost of Kingsford Pro/Comp briquettes compared to firewood, is a bargain.

PS; Costco still had on sale two days ago at $14 for two bags, so get a move on!


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't have a Costoco membership, I think $20 for 2 20lb bags at Lowes is their every day price, which is best deal I can find at a regular store. I'd like to try the competition stuff but I'll have to get a membership or find someone who goes and can pick it up for me.  I don't understand why so many people complain about how much charcoal it burns though. Unless I'm missing something it seems to work out to be close to the same $ as pellets for a grill. I wonder how many of the people on YT who have replied to me by crapping on MB's actually own one? lol.  I guess I do need to really stock up on charcoal though. 15lb in 8 hours, 40lb isn't going to last too long.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 29, 2021)

I seem to get longer burn times with B&B Lump. And I like the Char Logs. I've never put a watch to it but will try to remember to do so on my next long cook.
I agree with  Chas. I don't mind keeping this beast fueled up. Never had a pellet pooper but I'd they burn thru them too !


----------



## jbandy (Apr 10, 2021)

I’ve got a Recteq pellet smoker and an MB 1050. pellets last really long, but nothing under a grand holds a candle to my Masterbuilt. My Recteq mostly catches dust. I will say I have used it on a couple of reverse seared steaks. But, I finished on the Masterbuilt.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 11, 2021)

I've been using Royal Oak and easily get in the 10 Hour range at 220.  To be honest I feel blessed with my 560 seems I have not experienced any of the problems I hear people complaining about.  I've had my going on 2 years now.  "_knocking on wood now"_


----------



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

I realize this is late in coming, but thought I'd offer my experience as well, limited as it is.  I've got a new 1050, and an 8-1/2 hr cook @ 250 took me down to just below the seam between the top and second section of the hopper.  I'm figuring that's maybe one to 1-1/2 lbs per hr using Embers from HD (my understanding is that that's Royal Oak rebranded for HD).  It's 2 20# bags for $15.

So far, I'm REALLY liking my 1050.  Pulled pork turned out great.


----------

